# New to jet ski fishing



## VP (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello all VP here. I just joined the site yesterday and was glad to see a jet ski fishing forum here. I've been fishing saltwater and freshwater all my life had boats etc. and went offshore as a teen a lot on my uncles boat. I'm 41 now. Needless to say I love fishing. Last summer I had to sell my boat, sucked. Anyway I was fortunate enough to buy a Seadoo two weeks ago, and I'm very excited to get back out on the water and fish. I live in Leander Tx just northwest of Austin. I've already taken it out a few times on the lakes up here hybrid fishing doing a lot of trolling and did pretty well. Now I'm ready for saltwater. I've been doing some research and I am in the process of rigging it out. I know I need the standards like VHF radio fishfinder cooler rack with Rod holders etc. if there's anything else that I need that Im leaving out please feel free to let me know. Anyway enough rambling on. Just wanted to get on here and meet some jet ski fishers and go fishing. Thanks VP.


----------



## VP (Jul 31, 2016)

Here are a few pics of my rig I did cut two holes in the fiberglass upfront for some trolling rod holders :grin: But it turned out OK there in the front just below the mirrors you might be able to see the fishing poles sticking out both sides in the pic.


----------



## VP (Jul 31, 2016)

*Fish finder instullation.*

I live in the Austin tx area and wanted to know if there's anybody that installs fish finders in jet skis. I'm not confident in my skills to install one myself I would like for it to be done right. Thanks


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Get an anchor, and a fish finder with a GPS built in. 

Call up your local boat shops see if they can help with the install of the FF.


----------



## VP (Jul 31, 2016)

Great thanks. I do already have an anchor but how many feet of rope should I have for offshore would a 100 foot be enough? And also would I need one of those orange buoys attached to it. Thanks in advance VP.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

100 will get you in most cases.


----------



## VP (Jul 31, 2016)

Cool thanks for the info and the link to the videos I'll check them out


----------

